

H1N1 Swine Flu - Google Map Mashup - winanga
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=p&msa=0&msid=106484775090296685271.0004681a37b713f6b5950&ll=32.639375,-110.390625&spn=15.738151,25.488281&z=5);

======
russell
According to a radio interview with the chancellor of the U of Hawaii, a flu
researcher, the strain is H5N1. H1N1 was in the inoculations of the the past 2
years and gives some protection. The last time the vaccines contained H5N1 was
in the 70's, but those who received shots then have some protection. She said
that it will take 4 to 6 months to develop a vaccine.

Interesting map.

------
tlrobinson
An animated one would be even more interesting. I'm polling for updates to the
feed every few minutes and saving unique versions, so if no one else does it
maybe I'll throw something together.

------
jackowayed
Am I the only person for which the colors are totally messed up? I think the
blue marker is "pink," but I'm not even sure. Makes the map way less useful.

~~~
aptimpropriety
The colors were fine for me, but I had a few other problems. I don't know if
this is intentional, but it seems as if the data of this map is somewhat
inaccurate. '8 cases in Queens high school' is reported at least 4 times
(others seem like copy/pastes from different news stories about the same
instance), in significantly different places. At best, less useful for
prediction/comprehension of issue, at worst, alarmist.

------
enjo
Is the map right tho? There are thousands of reported cases in Mexico and that
is definitely not reflected on the map.

